# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Renne Toney...read about her in this month's MD mag

## ward065

Dave Palumbo featured her in this month's muscular development magazine...the woman's arms are over 19" in contest condition...and she is close to 200lbs at a contest at 5'8" tall...

I've never seen a *real* woman bber this big....according to Palumbo she has had more success competing in countries other than the USA because in the USA her size is not viewed as favorably as in other countries.

Here's her website!

http://www.rennetoney.com

I attached one pic of her below i found on the 'net....there are many more on her Web site that i gave a link to above

----------


## BigRandy

she is jacked and looks very much like a man (only pointing out the obvious)  :Aajack:

----------


## Big Broker 1

Damn...Thats one huge lady.....She makes 95% of the people in my gym look small....20'' arms...wtf

----------


## Puffader

something isnt right here

----------


## ACpower

is that a guy

----------


## ward065

> Damn...Thats one huge lady.....She makes 95% of the people in my gym look small....20'' arms...wtf


yeah, she even makes _me_ look small!!

----------


## Duck of Death

.........Blech!

----------


## mmaximus25

> Dave Palumbo featured her in this month's muscular development magazine...the woman's arms are over 19" in contest condition...and she is close to 200lbs at a contest at 5'8" tall...
> 
> I've never seen a *real* woman bber this big....according to Palumbo she has had more success competing in countries other than the USA because in the USA her size is not viewed as favorably as in other countries.
> 
> Here's her website!
> 
> http://www.rennetoney.com
> 
> I attached one pic of her below i found on the 'net....there are many more on her Web site that i gave a link to above



She's an awesomely built BB'er. Her arms are bigger than mine then.

Again I keep saying this cause many of these great conditioned, genetically gifted BBer's men and women are going to be screwed in the near future.

The Judging, rules regulations and the secretly thought ideals of the picked judges need to be reevaluated. If they dont stop and put a firm regulation on what they want or expect in terms of more specific body shape and size. (Secretly everyone has an ideal for what a women BBers are supposed to look like, thats fu^king shit,)
You'll have enormous women in great condition not winning. They are bodybuilder's and you can like or dislike their shape and size but you can't expect them to please, when there isn't clearly enforced or specified requirements of a particular contest.

The men are now having their reins pulled back by their midsection. The women will go the same route until the IFBB gives the athletes more specific requirements. How big is too big???...

----------


## k bizzle

damn!!

----------


## mmaximus25

> damn!!


Is that a torn Bicep in your avatar?

----------


## train410

*Wow* I'm heading to the gym

----------


## SVTMuscle*

wow thats a man with a vagina, how is that possible!

----------


## Timm1704

> She's an awesomely built BB'er. Her arms are bigger than mine then.
> 
> Again I keep saying this cause many of these great conditioned, genetically gifted BBer's men and women are going to be screwed in the near future.
> 
> The Judging, rules regulations and the secretly thought ideals of the picked judges need to be reevaluated. If they dont stop and put a firm regulation on what they want or expect in terms of more specific body shape and size. (Secretly everyone has an ideal for what a women BBers are supposed to look like, thats fu^king shit,)
> You'll have enormous women in great condition not winning. They are bodybuilder's and you can like or dislike their shape and size but you can't expect them to please, when there isn't clearly enforced or specified requirements of a particular contest.
> 
> The men are now having their reins pulled back by their midsection. The women will go the same route until the IFBB gives the athletes more specific requirements. How big is too big???...


couldnt agree more. the reason these men and women push the boundaries and their health is so they can win contests, endorsement deals and make a good living from their physique. then, once they get to that size and risk pushing their health to the limit, the judges then say no we dont want you that big anymore. they should make a rule and stick to it, as in the 2005 olympia, i do not believe the distended midsection mandate was adhered to one bit

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> couldnt agree more. the reason these men and women push the boundaries and their health is so they can win contests, endorsement deals and make a good living from their physique. then, once they get to that size and risk pushing their health to the limit, the judges then say no we dont want you that big anymore. they should make a rule and stick to it, as in the 2005 olympia, i do not believe the distended midsection mandate was adhered to one bit


you should listen to the new bodybuilding radio show this week, they have a guy who is on the Olympia commitee and he suggested 3 weight classes, which may possibly go threw, that would be huge

----------


## Timm1704

> you should listen to the new bodybuilding radio show this week, they have a guy who is on the Olympia commitee and he suggested 3 weight classes, which may possibly go threw, that would be huge


wow, that is big news mate, never had any clue about that. is that an american radio station? i live in england

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> wow, that is big news mate, never had any clue about that. is that an american radio station? i live in england


yeah 'mate', go to.... www.probodybuildingweekly.com and listen to the show with Branch Warren, about... 40 minutes into it they bring in the other guy

----------


## elite2kr

i wonder how much testostrone "she" is on

----------


## mmaximus25

> yeah 'mate', go to.... www.probodybuildingweekly.com and listen to the show with Branch Warren, about... 40 minutes into it they bring in the other guy



I haven't had a chance to listen yet but if they introduce more weight classes that will give more opportunity to the lighter but still shapely guys and bring even more money to the sport. 

Who knows I might be able to walk some muscle up onto an amateur stage just knowing that.

----------


## UCFTransam

Could you imagine if this "chick" had children with coleman, if she even has a vag left. Talk about a super-human genetic freak.

----------


## ward065

> Could you imagine if this "chick" had children with coleman, if she even has a vag left. Talk about a super-human genetic freak.


LOL! that would be freaky

----------


## loki_is_a_god

OMG....her steroids ....are taking steroids......

----------


## Timm1704

> Could you imagine if this "chick" had children with coleman, if she even has a vag left. Talk about a super-human genetic freak.


i reckon the baby would be black for sure

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

ronnie trapped in a womans body

----------


## mmaximus25

I wonder if she is as strong as Heather Darling... the 500lbs bencher... I thought she would be bloated but she's actually muscled up

----------


## SVTMuscle*

> OMG....her steroids....are taking steroids......


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## mmaximus25

> 



Dude seriously... If her arms are bigger than mine her steriods are taking steriods... She is yoked... man... I wonder what kinda placeings she gets

----------


## valcon

if her legs are like her top .... surly she would win overall

----------


## Gorgoroth_

Looks like a jacked up tranny.

----------


## MrMeathead

Whoever makes a child with that girl will produce genetic freaks. I am curious what those large female bodybuilders would look like without the drugs.

----------


## mwolffey

why is she not ms olympia????

----------


## IronAdam

What a doll. 

That's ****ing sick IMO...her clit's probably bigger then most guys dicks!

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> What a doll. 
> 
> That's ****ing sick IMO...her clit's probably bigger then most guys dicks!


she is a he, its 
a man baby

----------


## guest589745

yea I was gonna post the pic in it of her. She is crazy!

----------


## elite2kr

> why is she not ms olympia????


no no no

why is she not MR. olympia haha

----------


## guest589745

mis olympians arent judged like mr olympians most likely.

----------


## PlasticFuture112

A Dude, straight up....Shaved adams apple, cut the sausage, run serious cycles followed by some serious estrogen therapy= Renne Toney......Utterly Discusting and outride stupid....Probably Ronnie Colemans wife, since thats all she could get being her size.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Looks awesome.

Mid-section i don't like

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Looks awesome.
> 
> Mid-section i don't like


 
I wouldn't date her tho.

----------


## GREENMACHINE

> I wouldn't date her tho.


Mondo would though  :LOL:

----------


## mmaximus25

Hey, Yeah we know..., I know I wouldn't and most of us dont or wouldn't date a girl lookin like that... so the comments are redundant :Aajack:  ... no one that does dig chicks like that would probably have the balls to admit it with all of us saying only put down comments...


You may not like her appearance but she is still a Bodybuilder. Some of you guys are talking about her the way normal piss ants and skinny Barbies talk about you and me. Well maybe just me since some of you are piss ants too. 
Give her some credit... you might not like her face or body but damn if she aint exactly wait I tried to write about. Women being genetically superior or equal if given the same hormones men inject or naturally create. (Thats too much for some ego's I know) 

Women respond better to these hormones for a number of reasons but the work is still applied. Diet is still needed. She didn't wake up one day and grow muscles. Yes she is a self proclaimed freak. But some of you guys are giving her no credit just a dis... So I'll defend her against all the men that feel threatened by her in some way that causes you to only dis. 

Her androgynous facial features and overall appearance... Is she a hermaphrodite, A-sexual, guy................ or are YOU really the little girl with a gina...???

Give her credit where credit is due. A simple comment of she's nasty with out giving her props at all about her work applied is lame. If I'm not mistaken isn't this the section to comment on BB'ers... real BBers. Sounds like these comments are coming from summer warriors that only try and get in shape for summer... kinda like girls do.....................

Add props or comments pertain to BBing too not soley a dis.... or dont post at all :Wink/Grin:  


*Stats:* 5-8, 206 pounds, biceps: 19 in., thighs 31 in., calves. 19 in., waist 27 in. 
LIFTS 
Bench Press 315 lbs for 12 reps 
Leg Press 1000 lbs for 12 reps 
Squats 405 lbs for 8 reps 
Shoulder Press 205lbs for 12 reps 
*Location:* Hollywood area with mats 
*Specialities:* competitive wrestling, semi and light wrestling, lifts and carries, flexing and posing, domination and light boxing. Absolutely No SEX





> She's an awesomely built BB'er. Her arms are bigger than mine then.
> 
> Again I keep saying this cause many of these great conditioned, genetically gifted BBer's men and women are going to be screwed in the near future.
> 
> The Judging, rules regulations and the secretly thought ideals of the picked judges need to be reevaluated. If they dont stop and put a firm regulation on what they want or expect in terms of more specific body shape and size. (Secretly everyone has an ideal for what a women BBers are supposed to look like, thats fu^king shit,)
> You'll have enormous women in great condition not winning. They are bodybuilder's and you can like or dislike their shape and size but you can't expect them to please, when there isn't clearly enforced or specified requirements of a particular contest.
> 
> The men are now having their reins pulled back by their midsection. The women will go the same route until the IFBB gives the athletes more specific requirements. How big is too big???...

----------


## Timm1704

i think she looks amazing, from a bodybuilding perspective, she rocks. i just think it sucks that the sport and its judges encourage these woman and men to push boundaries and damage their health, only to then tell them they need to be smaller

----------


## mmaximus25

> i think she looks amazing, from a bodybuilding perspective, she rocks. i just think it sucks that the sport and its judges encourage these woman and men to push boundaries and damage their health, only to then tell them they need to be smaller


Ditto, just like the men they will too have to comform to new judging... When and how I dont know.

I would rather see a contest of purley weight gaged. The best guy at 200-215lbs... or everyone that weights 220lb step out and be judged sort of thing... 

Something... what about over all winners compete in a tall and short.. every ones knows a good big man beats a good smaller man... even if they got = sym, cond, muscularity.... 

you can scratch that but I think weight needs to come back into Pro-rakings... On Dexters best day against Ronnies...???? how can it be fair... two different body's....

----------

